
Man builds giant computer at home - alan_cx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33237863
======
alan_cx
And there is a link to the site:
[http://www.megaprocessor.com/index.html](http://www.megaprocessor.com/index.html)

~~~
teh_klev
And was posted here ~6 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742)

